# 2002 Bianchi Boron XL geometry



## jimmm (Dec 4, 2002)

Folks

I am looking at a 2002 Bianchi Boron xl frameset in a 49cm. Does anyone have a copy of the geometry chart for this? Need the usual:

Seat tube angle
Head tube angle
top tube length
drop
chainstay length and wheelbase is always nice 

Thanks All

Jim


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

before i purchased my 2001 XL EV2 back in the day i printed out the geometry chart.

i believe geometry is the same between the aluminium and steel frames and there was no change to the geometry between 2001 and 2002.

49cm

Seat tube angle:74.5
Heat tube angle:72
Top tube length (actual): 509
Top tube length (virtual): 517
BB drop: 58
Chainstay length: 400
wheelbase: 973

hope this helps!


----------



## jimmm (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks so MUCH!!! That helps a lot. I have the 2000 catalog but not the '02. Pretty close to what I measured but the sloping top tube can be a little hard to measure.

Jim


----------

